# San Diego AMR



## CandyMan (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi all, I'm new to the forums here and I joined just to ask this one question...but I'm sure I'll be around more...This seems like a great forum!  I've been a medic for 10 years and I'm working in Riverside County with AMR, I'm looking at transferring south to San Diego AMR but I know very little about the operation.  What I know I've found here in the forums, but the postings were from 2008 so I'm sure some is out dated.

Here's what I know,
They run dual medic (for some reason), They have the 911 contracts for the 'burbs of San Diego City, & they work 24's "mostly".  This all sounds great!  But I want to know if anyone here works there or knows of employees and if they are happy there?  How's morale?  How does the division treat their medics/ EMT's?  Working Conditions?

I've worked in 3 different AMR divisons and I'll tell you, some are good and some are VERY VERY Bad!  

Any insider info?


----------



## jgmedic (Sep 30, 2010)

Here's what I know, pay is not good until you have been there for a very long time, not enough to live in SD, the 911 areas are far south or far east, I have heard that even as a medic, you start out doing BLS, I don't know how true that is. Why leave Riverside, not happy with the new contract?


----------



## CandyMan (Sep 30, 2010)

Im actually in the Hemet Division, I enjoy working there but I'm part-time and I need to go to Full Time, and it might take too long to convert in Hemet, so I'm looking for an alternative.  If the pay is as low as I'm hearing (not just from you) there's no way I'm going to transfer.

Are you in Riverside?  I didn't know that they finally completed the contract...I heard things were getting pretty bad with the negotiations over the summer.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Sep 30, 2010)

I was always told that the San Diego AMR division has had management problems.  They were also having enough issues in previous years that they lost the San Diego contract to Rural Metro, but that was many years ago, so I don't know if they sorted their stuff out or not.

But I'll leave the day to day experience to someone who has worked there.


----------



## terrible one (Oct 1, 2010)

http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=18277&highlight=diego
my thread from a few months back might help.
quick question did you get hired as PT for AMR riverside? or did you start as FT and then go PT?
Thanks


----------



## bajamedic (Oct 2, 2010)

*I am just lurking here but his is what I know*

AMR ALS San Diego has the far east county. East of El Cajon and south to the border. It is not more than 1 or 2 units. They have Chula Vista and run with CV Fire which had medic engines. It sound like you are looking for something that is elusive to many of us right now. If you want to work in SD you best bet is Rural Metro....aka. San Diego Medical Services. There are not allot of ALS opportuinities that pay well anywhere. I have been looking at Sunstar EMS in Florida. Acadian in Lousiana, all in all the outlook is not great in 3 service EMS. I would suggest driving out to east county SD and checking out the scence, I think they are Medic 86. But you woul still be better off at Rurual Metro


----------

